# presumido



## Lazy_Jane

Alguien podría decirme como decir en inglés cuando alguien es "presumido". He buscado la traducción pero solo dice "vain" y me suena peyorativo y yo no quiero darle ese significado, más bien al contrario!
Gracias!


----------



## Sparrow22

será "*braggart"* la palabra que necesitas ????, que presume de algo. "He bragged about his new car"


----------



## gisele73

Lazy_Jane said:
			
		

> Alguien podría decirme como decir en inglés cuando alguien es "presumido". He buscado la traducción pero solo dice "vain" y me suena peyorativo y yo no quiero darle ese significado, más bien al contrario!
> Gracias!



Hola 

Podría ser "stuck up" o "arrogant" (me parece que la primera es mejor, claro que depende dle contexto).

Gisele.


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Lo he consultado con JazzByChas y creemos que podria ser: 

well-groomed: someone who has a good fashion sense. (She is always beautifully groomed - Ella está siempre muy arreglada.)

¿Qué opinais?

Saludos

Mei


----------



## gisele73

Mei said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> Lo he consultado con JazzByChas y creemos que podria ser:
> 
> well-groomed: someone who has a good fashion sense. (She is always beautifully groomed - Ella está siempre muy arreglada.)
> 
> ¿Qué opinais?
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Mei



¿Pero presumido no es lo mismo que jactancioso? Porque el hecho de estar a la moda y saber mucho de eso no hace que una persona sea presumida, creo...

Gisele.


----------



## Lazy_Jane

creo q me quedo con stuck up o groomed pq son las q suenan menos peyorativas. La situación es q "presumido" en este contexto es un atributo q admiras en alguien. ¿¿Q creeis?? Stuck up o well-groomed son mejores, ¿no?
Gracias a todos!!!!!


----------



## Sparrow22

en realidad habria que ver qué es lo que quiso decir Lazy Jane, porque para mí una persona presumida, es alguien que es vanidosa o que se jacta de algo con vanidad......


----------



## Sparrow22

Lazy_Jane said:
			
		

> creo q me quedo con stuck up o groomed pq son las q suenan menos peyorativas. La situación es q "presumido" en este contexto es un atributo q admiras en alguien. ¿¿Q creeis?? Stuck up o well-groomed son mejores, ¿no?
> Gracias a todos!!!!!


 
una pregunta, nada más, de acuerdo a la RAE, presumido es *presumido**, da**.*(Del part. de _presumir_).*1.* adj. Vano, jactancioso, orgulloso, que tiene alto concepto de sí mismo. http://forum.wordreference.com/U. t. c. s.http://forum.wordreference.com/*2.* adj. Dicho de una persona: Que se compone o arregla mucho.

es para admirar a una persona presumida ????


----------



## gisele73

Lazy_Jane said:
			
		

> creo q me quedo con stuck up o groomed pq son las q suenan menos peyorativas. La situación es q "presumido" en este contexto es un atributo q admiras en alguien. ¿¿Q creeis?? Stuck up o well-groomed son mejores, ¿no?
> Gracias a todos!!!!!



Hola 

Stuck up no es algo positivo, así que si nos das el contexto talvez te podamos dar una mejor ayuda.


----------



## Lazy_Jane

depende de cada uno pero si le quieres dar un sentido lírico, ¿¿pq no??


----------



## Red Frog

Lazy_Jane said:
			
		

> creo q me quedo con stuck up o groomed pq son las q suenan menos peyorativas. La situación es q "presumido" en este contexto es un atributo q admiras en alguien. ¿¿Q creeis?? Stuck up o well-groomed son mejores, ¿no?
> Gracias a todos!!!!!


 

Nooooo!!!! 'Stuck up' es más bien un insulto, a mí no me gustaría nada que me llamasen stuck up! Suena bastante negativo. Por otro lado, 'well-groomed' es un cumplido. Pero no es algo que oyes todos los días, y menos entre los jóvenes. (Aunque no sé cuál es tu contexto?)


----------



## Mei

Sparrow22 said:
			
		

> en realidad habria que ver qué es lo que quiso decir Lazy Jane, porque para mí una persona presumida, es alguien que es vanidosa o que se jacta de algo con vanidad......


 
Da la sensación que ser presumido es malo. Yo creo que ser presumido es cuidarse de tener siempre un buen aspecto y esto, con cierta medida, es bueno, no?

Mei


----------



## gisele73

Stuck up definitivamente no es algo positivo. 

Si quieres usar algo similiar, pero mas "suave" (ojo que tampoco es positivo), pienso que podría ser *"full of oneself/himself"* (alguien con una autoestima un poco exagerada, algo "creído").

Pero sin contexto es difícil darte una buena sugerencia.


----------



## Sparrow22

Mei said:
			
		

> Da la sensación que ser presumido es malo. Yo creo que ser presumido es cuidarse de tener siempre un buen aspecto y esto, con cierta medida, es bueno, no?
> 
> Mei


 
supongo que (y otra vez....) va de acuerdo a los paises, cuidarse de tener un buen aspecto (al menos en Argentina y volvemos a los regionalismos....) no se dice presumido, aunque ahora que lo pienso, decimos "presumir de tener un buen cuerpo", pero lo decimos en el sentido de que se jacta de eso. Ej "Aquella mujer ya pasa de los 50 y presume de tener el fisico de una de 30", se jacta de eso, pero haciéndolo de tal modo que las otras de 50 se sientan viejas !!!!  Para mi ser presumido, es ser jactancioso (y no en sentido positivo)
Pero es solo una opinion, nada mas.....


----------



## Red Frog

Mei said:
			
		

> Da la sensación que ser presumido es malo. Yo creo que ser presumido es cuidarse de tener siempre un buen aspecto y esto, con cierta medida, es bueno, no?
> 
> Mei


 
Si estamos hablando de 'presumida' en el sentido de cuidarse mucho el aspecto, se me ocurre que a lo mejor no tenemos una palabra específica en inglés...creo que diría algo así como:

"She always looks good" (lo que sugiere que cuida mucho su aspecto)
"She always makes an effort" (para un contexto en el que estamos hablando específicamente del aspecto de esa persona)
"She likes to look good" (que se centra más en su preocupación por su aspecto)

No sé...a ver lo que opinan los demás...


----------



## Sparrow22

si es en ese sentido, creo que es lo acertado Red !!!, ya no daría lugar a algo con la connotacion negativa que tiene "presumido, como jactancioso".... si cuida su aspecto entonces tus observaciones son adecuadas


----------



## Mei

Sparrow22 said:
			
		

> supongo que (y otra vez....) va de acuerdo a los paises, cuidarse de tener un buen aspecto (al menos en Argentina y volvemos a los regionalismos....) no se dice presumido, aunque ahora que lo pienso, decimos "presumir de tener un buen cuerpo", pero lo decimos en el sentido de que se jacta de eso. Ej "Aquella mujer ya pasa de los 50 y presume de tener el fisico de una de 30", se jacta de eso, pero haciéndolo de tal modo que las otras de 50 se sientan viejas !!!! Para mi ser presumido, es ser jactancioso (y no en sentido positivo)
> Pero es solo una opinion, nada mas.....


 
Sí claro!   Depende de los países tiene un significado u otro.... También depende de la persona supongo.... Yo creo que hay que ser un poco presumido, no? Sólo un poco,


----------



## Mei

Red Frog said:
			
		

> Si estamos hablando de 'presumida' en el sentido de cuidarse mucho el aspecto, se me ocurre que a lo mejor no tenemos una palabra específica en inglés...creo que diría algo así como:
> 
> "She always looks good" (lo que sugiere que cuida mucho su aspecto)
> "She always makes an effort" (para un contexto en el que estamos hablando específicamente del aspecto de esa persona)
> "She likes to look good" (que se centra más en su preocupación por su aspecto)
> 
> No sé...a ver lo que opinan los demás...


 
Así es como yo lo veo...


----------



## Sparrow22

es que realmente es asi !!!! lo que en un lugar tiene una connotacion positiva en otros es negativa...... por más que el diccionario diga que es cuidarse en su aspecto fisico, jactarse es presumir, y presumir no me suena a algo positivo.............., solo dije eso 
si no, no estariamos con tanta diversidad de opiniones


----------



## ampurdan

"Presumir" también adolece de ambigüedad. Puede significar "suponer", "jactarse" o simplemente "cuidar el aspecto". Y aun cuando se usa en el sentido de jactarse, por lo menos en España, tiene un grado menor de connotación negativa, no es necesariamente en detrimento de nadie más.


----------



## Lazy_Jane

Gracias Ampurdan!


----------



## Lazy_Jane

bueno, quiero decir gracias a todos por intentar explicar como presumido puede ser algo positivo! De hecho yo lo considero así!
Gacias a todos!!!


----------



## BoneChillin

Hi, 

What about "presumido" = "floss" (AAVE) = To Show Off, or be preoccupied with one's appearance?

Hope it helps!


----------



## ampurdan

Los únicos significados que me da el diccionario por "floss" son "hilo dental" y "limpiarse los dientes". Does "AAVE" mean "African American Vernacular English"?


----------



## BoneChillin

*Floss It is an AAVE (African American Vernacular English) term. It is slang for "show off", or "be overly concerned with one's outward appearance."
*Hope it helps!


----------



## gian_eagle

*Floss*: to show off, especially things of high value
_once he got the new Ferrari f50, he couldn't help but floss._

otro término: 
*Cocky:*
significado: Thinking too highly of yourself. 
_Its ok to be cocky if you're the shiznit (the greatest), though._


_*Fuente: **www.urbandictionary.com*_


En Starwars Ep IV... Han Solo le dice a Luke: "Don't get cocky!" 
(Se refiere a no ser jactancioso por querer ser el centro de atención y destruir con el rayo láser del Halcon Milenario a todas las naves enemigas, cuando tenían pocas posibilidades.)


----------



## tuvir

To be a SHOW OFFalso means PRESUMIDO en sentido de ser un pedante y jactancioso


----------



## patrikia

En México presumido/a nunca tiene un valor positivo. Es alguien que se jacta de algo de un modo presuntuoso, envanecido, pesado.


----------



## tuvir

presumido también significa to be a show off con sentido de pedante


----------



## gisele73

patrikia said:
			
		

> En México presumido/a nunca tiene un valor positivo. Es alguien que se jacta de algo de un modo presuntuoso, envanecido, pesado.



Estoy de acuerdo contigo. Para mí "presumido" no tiene nada de positivo, y no me queda claro tampoco que sea correcto usarlo con una connotación positiva...el verbo "presumir" no necesariamente es negativo, pero el adjetivo "presumido" sí, a mi parecer.


----------



## gian_eagle

a veces "presumido" no se confunde con "orgulloso"???

en el sentido de mostrar los lujos que uno gasta (por el simple placer de hacerlo y *no *por fregarle/frotarle en el rostro a la persona que uno tiene más poder adquisitivo y es mejor que el otro).


----------



## gisele73

gian_eagle said:
			
		

> a veces "presumido" no se confunde con "orgulloso"???
> 
> en el sentido de mostrar los lujos que uno gasta (por el simple placer de hacerlo y *no *por fregarle/frotarle en el rostro a la persona que uno tiene más poder adquisitivo y es mejor que el otro).



Sí, o como "vanidoso", "creído".


----------



## gian_eagle

*Entonces, ¿"vanidoso" y "orgulloso" podrían ser las formas positivas de "presumido"... o no??*


----------



## gisele73

gian_eagle said:
			
		

> *Entonces, ¿"vanidoso" y "orgulloso" podrían ser las formas positivas de "presumido"... o no??*



La verdad no creo...mmm...


----------



## Sparrow22

gisele73 said:
			
		

> Sí, o como "vanidoso", "creído".


 
pero quien es vanidoso o creido, no es orgulloso. Yo puedo estar orgullosa de haberme comprado un auto nuevo (por haberlo hecho con mi dinero, con mis ahorros, etc), pero soy vanidosa cuando s'e que mi vecino no puede comprarselo y se lo digo (lo estoy en cierto sentido, haciendole sentir que pude comprarlo y el no, por lo tanto, peco de vanidoso y/o presumido) y estoy de acuerdo con todos aquellos que dicen que presumir no tiene un sentido positivo...... orgulloso, si.


----------



## gian_eagle

gisele73 said:
			
		

> La verdad no creo...mmm...


 
*algun forero que nos pueda ayudar con la duda?*


----------



## gian_eagle

Sparrow22 said:
			
		

> pero quien es vanidoso o creido, no es orgulloso. Yo puedo estar orgullosa de haberme comprado un auto nuevo (por haberlo hecho con mi dinero, con mis ahorros, etc), pero soy vanidosa cuando s'e que mi vecino no puede comprarselo y se lo digo (lo estoy en cierto sentido, haciendole sentir que pude comprarlo y el no, por lo tanto, peco de vanidoso y/o presumido) y estoy de acuerdo con todos aquellos que dicen que presumir no tiene un sentido positivo...... orgulloso, si.


 
entonces... tanto presumir como ser presumido son defectos, verdad?


----------



## MariaVal

Voy a aportar mi granito de arena. Por lo que entendí leyendo el post de Lazy_Jane, yo creo que se refería a un rasgo de carácter que en España (no sé si en otros países de habla hispana también) se puede expresar como coqueta. He buscado en el diccionario de wordreference "coqueta", y aparece "coquettish". ¿Se utiliza esta palabra en ese sentido, o es demasiado rebuscado?

Un saludo a todos/as.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

gian_eagle said:
			
		

> entonces... tanto presumir como ser presumido son defectos, verdad?


 
Depende, como todo, de la forma en que uses la presunción.... a mi me gusta presumir a mi familia, pero no en el sentido malo de presumir por menospreciar a otros, sino en el sentido de decir que estoy orgulloso de ella y que no la cambio...
¿crees que eso sea un defecto? yo creo que no, pero tal vez estoy siendo demasiado vanidoso y entonces ya se convierte en defecto...
La vanidad en cierto grado llega a ser defecto, pero tambien ayuda a verte bien, a levantarte y arreglarte y hacer ejercicio. En ese pequeño grado no creo que sea defecto.
El orgullo sirve para poder reconocer que algo es valioso para ti, por esfuerzo propio o de otro, pero te hace sentir bien. Por ejemplo, sentirte orgulloso de ti cuando tienes un logro, sentirte orgulloso de creer en algo fielmente, etc.
Creo que el defecto empieza cuando éstos empiezan a afectar a otros y por ende a ti mismo.
No lo se... es confuso 
Saludos


----------



## Mei

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Depende, como todo, de la forma en que uses la presunción.... a mi me gusta presumir a mi familia, pero no en el sentido malo de presumir por menospreciar a otros, sino en el sentido de decir que estoy orgulloso de ella y que no la cambio...
> ¿crees que eso sea un defecto? yo creo que no, pero tal vez estoy siendo demasiado vanidoso y entonces ya se convierte en defecto...
> La vanidad en cierto grado llega a ser defecto, pero tambien ayuda a verte bien, a levantarte y arreglarte y hacer ejercicio. En ese pequeño grado no creo que sea defecto.
> El orgullo sirve para poder reconocer que algo es valioso para ti, por esfuerzo propio o de otro, pero te hace sentir bien. Por ejemplo, sentirte orgulloso de ti cuando tienes un logro, sentirte orgulloso de creer en algo fielmente, etc.
> Creo que el defecto empieza cuando éstos empiezan a afectar a otros y por ende a ti mismo.
> No lo se... es confuso
> Saludos


 
Aquí en España, al menos yo, no veo mal que una persona sea presumida, pero como ya he dicho antes en cierta medida, cada cosa en su medida, si abusaramos, entonces sí que sería malo. Todos deberíamos tener un poco de: orgullo y ambición y porque no ser presumidos en el sentido de nos guste ir bien arreglados, limpios, etc no creo que sea, para nada, malo.... es como yo lo veo...  

Saludos

Mei


----------



## Sparrow22

no tigger, no eres confuso, es asi. Solo que en algunos paises, ser presumido no tiene connotacion positiva. Estar orgulloso de algo si, ser vanidoso no afecta a nadie. O sea: esa mujer, como es tan vanidosa, se compra cremas, va al gimnasio, se arregla. Ahi no molesta a nadie, en tanto y cuanto, como dices, esa vanidad no llegue a afectarla en su vida (por ser vanidosa, termino siendo tambien egoista, pues cuidaba sólo de ella).

Ser coqueta es también cuidarse, creo que todos somos coquetos, a nadie le gusta salir a la calle desarreglado y a las mujeres sin maquillaje y despeinadas. Eso no es malo.

Presumir de algo no tiene nada de positivo...... pero parece que hay mucha diversidad de opiniones en cuanto a esto  !!!!!!


----------



## Mei

gian_eagle said:
			
		

> *algun forero que nos pueda ayudar con la duda?*


 
No creo que sea questión de que alguien tenga la respuesta. En cada país se verá de una forma distinta, como hemos estado diciendo desde que empezo el hilo, no?

La grandeza del lenguaje...


----------



## Mei

Sparrow22 said:
			
		

> Ser coqueta es también cuidarse, creo que todos somos coquetos, a nadie le gusta salir a la calle desarreglado y a las mujeres sin maquillaje y despeinadas. Eso no es malo.


 
Para mi en este sentido coqueta y presumido es lo mismo. 

Presumir de alto para mi no es positivo.

Saludos

Mei


----------



## Red Frog

MariaVal said:
			
		

> Voy a aportar mi granito de arena. Por lo que entendí leyendo el post de Lazy_Jane, yo creo que se refería a un rasgo de carácter que en España (no sé si en otros países de habla hispana también) se puede expresar como coqueta. He buscado en el diccionario de wordreference "coqueta", y aparece "coquettish". ¿Se utiliza esta palabra en ese sentido, o es demasiado rebuscado?
> 
> Un saludo a todos/as.


 

Yo he oído tanto presumida como coqueta en España con conotaciones positivas...o al menos no negativas! Pero, desgraciadamente, 'coquettish' en inglés me hace pensar en una mujer que va por ahí 'buscando lío', si me entendéis...por lo que no lo usaría para traducir presumida/coqueta en el contexto de este thread.

A ver lo que opinan los demás...


----------



## Sparrow22

es de lo mismo que hemos estado como dices, desde el comienzo. Ser coqueto no es ser presumido.......

nuevamente es la diferencia de usos en cada pais......


----------



## gian_eagle

gracias por sus comentarios... de por si este tema es interesante, puesto que hay una amplia gama de connotaciones sobre el ser "presumido" o de "presumir"

lo que quiere decir Sparrow es que ser "vanidoso" solo gira en torno a la misma persona; "presumido" ya implica que una persona le diga a otra algo para que la primera se sienta superior a la segunda (o en todo caso para autohalagarse), este es el sentido en inglés de "boast of something".


----------



## Darío Anselmo

Qué interesante ha estado este hilo. Jamás se me había ocurrido que "presumido" pudiera significar un rasgo positivo para ciertos hablantes.
En Costa Rica ser "presumido" es algo 100 % indeseable, igual que "creído", y otros términos más coloquiales...


----------



## spanglish74

qué connotaciones tiene _smug_?
En Latinoamérica entonces no llamáis igual al cuento de _La Ratita Presumida_? Es una ratita coqueta.


----------



## Mariwel

Sparrow22 said:


> una pregunta, nada más, de acuerdo a la RAE, presumido es *presumido**, da**.*(Del part. de _presumir_).*1.* adj. Vano, jactancioso, orgulloso, que tiene alto concepto de sí mismo. U. t. c. s.*2.* adj. Dicho de una persona: Que se compone o arregla mucho.
> 
> es para admirar a una persona presumida ????


Creo que estáis todos hablando del primer significado y el que se busca traducir es el segundo. Mi madre siempre dice que no soy nada presumida y no lo dice como un halago, precisamente


----------



## gian_eagle

Estoy de acuerdo contigo, sino que al menos yo tenía la duda de cómo poder saber cuándo se marca la diferencia entre uno y otro cuando el contexto original no está muy claro.


----------



## Arai

And what about "coquettish"?

Thanks.


----------



## mrsn

prissy
primping


----------

